# Bike Fitters DC/ VA/ MD



## Kestreljr

I am looking for someone to fit me up and want the FULL DEAL- I don't care if it takes 4 hours and $400, but I want it done right.

Can anyone offer suggestions for the DC Metro area? And is there anyway to go in and get sized and when you are finished the shop won't tell you that the ONLY frame that will fit you is the Trek or Specialized that they just happen to sell?
________
Ferrari 312 history


----------



## Hjalti

*Frederick?*

Tom at the Bicycle Escape up in Fredneck does fittings. Might be a way for you to go though. I think he has a pretty good rep.
http://www.thebicycleescape.com/professionalbicyclefitting.html

He might try to sell you a custom IF when you're there though.


----------



## cptab

Spokes Etc. seems to do a decent job and charges a fee (but might waive it if you purchase there). They offer your specializeds and treks, but also Serrotas and Sevens. Thus, they might help build a bike for you based on your talk or tell you that, in fact, you can fit on a stock bike with few adjustments.
In my experience, it might be a good idea to tell them you want a fitting and then, based on your measurements, a list of frame options. For example, I had a thorough fitting at Bikes Bikyle in Bryn Mawr, PA. Even though I mentioned the possibility of a customized frame (I had tested 10 stock bikes in and around the area, but didn't feel the right fit) with one of the brands they carry, they discouraged me because I didn't need one. From there, they explained group sets, forks, stems and bar lenghts/widgths options based on my measurements, riding style, desires etc.(after a 1 hour sit-down talk w/ the fitter).
Other local shops might include Trails End bikes and Plum Grove cyclery (I"ll let you find their links). Just make sure you can get fitted and swap out any stems, etc that are on the floor model. Beware, don't cave in on a custom unless you really need one. Press any shop to give you the right size components or walk away.


----------



## Kestreljr

Thanks to both of you- I have heard good things about Spokes, so maybe I will try there. 

I have been biking/racing seriously for years, but something isn't right with my reach on my current bike and I can't figure it out. I want to get fitted again before buying a new frame this spring, and I am new to the area so don't know the shops.

I just hate it when you tell them you are a serious rider- and know the tech stuff very well, yet the shop tries to tell you what "you want", just like the 40 year old fat a$$ that walks in after you and doesn't know what a derailleur is. 

The worst of this was when I went in to get new cleats for my 9800 DA pedals at "revolution" (how ironic of a name) and they guy was telling me that DA pedals weren't "worth a damn", and that I would be better off on a pair of Look Keo Classics (that is the bottom of the line looks)...

Just priceless, I then asked him if he knew of a saddle that would fit my ass better, and he didn't seem to get it and started suggesting saddles too. :mad2:
________
Glass pipes


----------



## finman 50

*Ke ep me posted*

I just started the process of looking into a custom bike and was interested in your posting.

I don't belong to a team but I can hold my own against most. I'm not a gear head, I wish I was . I just want a great light bike and I'm lame enough to admit that looks do matter.
I'll check back, If I find any info that helps.

One thought I had was with Trek's custom project they've had to have spent a lot of time trainning the bike shops. At least one would hope so.

I went to revolutions in DC the cute sales rep was nice enough and mentioned they also worked with Waterford. I wrecked my last all carbon bike and don't trust it.


----------



## newridr

I would definitely try Plum Grove Cycling in Leesburg, VA. Very knowledgable and willing to take the time to fit you correctly. I'm in no way affiliated with the shop, but have been very happy with the level of service I've received each time. Don't let the address fool you, those guys have some very high end rigs and some very demanding customers.

As for attitude, the only time I got any was when I was having my mtb tuned before doing a one day ride of the C&O canal. They raised an eyebrow and said I was nuts. Of course, after doing it, I understood why they gave me the look. LOL


----------



## homebrew

Spokes does a fine job but they alway put your stem way to high (esp Jeff).
Pum Grove is very good IMO they get very busy in season so you may want to get an appointment
Keep in mind that nobody knows your body as well as you. Any fitting will most likely need some small adjustments. In fact your position will change over time as well as your fitness and flexablity change.


----------



## fabsroman

Yep, I hate it when somebody tries to tell me what I want. After 20+ years of riding, I kind of know what I want, but I have made some mistakes here and there. For instance, I bought the Performance Forte titanium road pedals and they sucked. I just bought Look Keo Carbons for my Colnagos and a pair of Look Keo Sprints for my 20 year old Mino Denti. The Looks work much better. I haven't had a cleat pull out yet and it isn't hard to remove my cleats from the pedals like the Fortes. Now, I am not saying that Dura Ace pedals or Campy pedals aren't any good because I haven't tried them, but I know the Looks are pretty good. The pair I had before these was pretty good too. That is what I get for trying to save a couple bucks.

Spokes does have a pretty good reputation and they have been around for decades. However, I have never used them. I wouldn't let Revolutions do a bike fit for me unless they were the last shop on Earth and I had no clue what I was doing myself. There is a pro shop right next to the Revolutions shop in Georgetown that does fittings. I believe they are called Bicycle Pro Shop. They carry Colnago, Cannondales, and some other high end bikes. They were doing a fitting while I was there getting my headset installed on my Cristallo and they had another guy walk in for a fitting while I was there, so they must have some clue about what they are doing. I didn't like the fact that they didn't line up the Chris King emblems on the top and bottom cups so I bought my own headset tools and installed the Chris King headsets on my next two frames myself.

Good luck with the bike fitter search and keep us posted on who you decide to use and what kind of a job they do because I might need to find somebody to fit me for my TT bike.


----------



## dcfdrescue2

Another thumbs up for The Bicycle Escape in Frederick. Tom did a great job and I'm riding very comfortably on my new Specialized.


----------



## Kestreljr

To keep you guys posted- I was in Philly and went to Cadence Performance Center for fitting. I posted another thread about this shop b/c it was so good. Sorry if it isn't any help for you DC guys- but IMO a good fitting is something that happens once, or maybe twice in your life. If you want it to be a true experience, something really fun, then go to the same place where several Discovery guys and CSC guys get fitted. Just make it a day trip to Cadence and get it done. It was a lot of fun, and I learned a ton. I felt like I was walking into a Jaguar dealership then a bike shop, but amazingly the guys are NOT pretentious at all.
________
VAAAPP


----------



## MrAnderson

fabsroman said:


> Yep, I hate it when somebody tries to tell me what I want. After 20+ years of riding, I kind of know what I want, but I have made some mistakes here and there. For instance, I bought the Performance Forte titanium road pedals and they sucked. I just bought Look Keo Carbons for my Colnagos and a pair of Look Keo Sprints for my 20 year old Mino Denti. The Looks work much better. I haven't had a cleat pull out yet and it isn't hard to remove my cleats from the pedals like the Fortes. Now, I am not saying that Dura Ace pedals or Campy pedals aren't any good because I haven't tried them, but I know the Looks are pretty good. The pair I had before these was pretty good too. That is what I get for trying to save a couple bucks.
> 
> Spokes does have a pretty good reputation and they have been around for decades. However, I have never used them. I wouldn't let Revolutions do a bike fit for me unless they were the last shop on Earth and I had no clue what I was doing myself. There is a pro shop right next to the Revolutions shop in Georgetown that does fittings. I believe they are called Bicycle Pro Shop. They carry Colnago, Cannondales, and some other high end bikes. They were doing a fitting while I was there getting my headset installed on my Cristallo and they had another guy walk in for a fitting while I was there, so they must have some clue about what they are doing. I didn't like the fact that they didn't line up the Chris King emblems on the top and bottom cups so I bought my own headset tools and installed the Chris King headsets on my next two frames myself.
> 
> Good luck with the bike fitter search and keep us posted on who you decide to use and what kind of a job they do because I might need to find somebody to fit me for my TT bike.


Regarding the headset, that was the first thing I learned when installing a King or any other headset. It's all about the little things.


----------



## Qstick333

SOunds like a great experience - does Cadence cater to the racing crowd or do they also do fittings for out of shape rec riders with no intention of racing?

ZH


----------



## Kestreljr

Qstick333 said:


> SOunds like a great experience - does Cadence cater to the racing crowd or do they also do fittings for out of shape rec riders with no intention of racing?
> 
> ZH


I would think they would cater to the rec rider- the thing they really explained well with my fitting is that there are multiple different fits on the bike- race fit, relaxed fit, etc...I new this before but it wasn't explained as clearly as how they explained it. I went with a very "race ready" fit, but they could put you on your bike however you want. 

they definitely don't have attitude about any of it, and wouldn't care if you are not a racer. Although, this is assuming that you ride a road bike, and that you are interested in learning a lot about fit, and some the intricacies of bike riding- otherwise it would probably be a waste of $$$.
________
VAPOLUTION VAPORIZER


----------



## Qstick333

Sounds good - might be worth the 4 hr drive as I have a shoulder issue I am dealing with. 

Who did you see while you were there? Anyone in particular that deals with this fittings?

THanks,

ZAch


----------



## BobH

*Bike fitting...*



Qstick333 said:


> Sounds good - might be worth the 4 hr drive as I have a shoulder issue I am dealing with.
> 
> Who did you see while you were there? Anyone in particular that deals with this fittings?



... how much???


----------



## Kestreljr

Mine was a little over 2hrs, and $200.

I don't remember the guys name that saw me, but tell them what you are looking for when you call to set up an appointment and they will get the right person for you.

You do NOT have to worry about getting some 16 year old kid though... I spoke with 3 or 4 different people there and they all were seasoned professionals, and new more then I could ever hope for....
________
Hero honda splendor


----------



## finman 50

I think I found a perfect bike fitter 30 minutes from DC. I spent a couple days on the web researching frames and fitters. I had visited and or bought bikes from most of LBS listed on these threads in DC. I'm not going to slam anyone on line but most of what people reported here is not too far off base from my experience. 

Stage I
I wanted a custom bike. I started with looking into what were the best frames. From my stand point it was also key that who ever built the frame had to have an advance training program for the LBS so they could communicate back and forth on the details. When they engineer a frame, it's pretty advanced. 

Stage II
I looked at Serotta, Glen Erickson, Dave Kirk, Rivendell, Waterford and Seven and trek. I had wrecked my Giant TCR and spent 3 days in the hospital. I was not confident with Carbon more on that in a bit. Then I checked out each web site to get a feel for how the frame shops worked with the LBS. From that process, I eliminated Glen Erickson, Dave Kirk Rivendell, Clearly at least from the info on the web, Serotta has a very advance program for the LBS they work with.

Then, I called up the three shops that carried those frames within an hour of DC. Two of them, the shop with Seven and Waterford, I had bought bikes from in the past 5 years. Good people, but the Serrota shop was by far much more detailed and advanced in what their fitting would include. I went out and spoke with the owner/ fitter Matt McGoey for an hour. You can see from the Serrota web site they have advance training for select LBS. I think the Serrota training has really paid off and Matt is one of Serotta's top people in the Mid Atlantic Matt has racing experience and knows his stuff first hand.. Far and away, this was the shop to go to in the DC area. The shop info is

Matthew McGoey, Owner
All American Bicycle Center
26039 Ridge Road
Damascus, MD 20872
[email protected]
301-253-5800

Before I go to far into it, I had never heard of this shop before I got started. I don't have any connection with them accept to say I've spent hours being fitted for a perfect bike and have come away with a great experience. The fitting lasted for almost three hours. Then, Matt prepared several bikes to fit me like a glove. That way I could try different types of frames Titanium, Ti / Carbon and all carbon. They carry several to choose from including Serrota, Cervello, Trek and Parlee. I think it's important that they don't have to lock you into any one company/frame. 


Then I road tested Two Serrota s Ti, Ti/carbon and a Parlee [carbon]. With the rolling hills they have out there I really put these to the test. At one point down hill, I was close to 40 MPH. I must be addicted to Carbon because after putting them to the test I really felt that the Parlee was the way to go for me. 

Matt then fixed the Giant TCR that I had wrecked, something that a leading DC shop could not do after two trips. I'm now training on that till my Parlee is made in May. 

After going through the process, I think anyone who puts on over a hundred miles a week owes it to them selves to look into it even if your not going to get a new bike. It'll make your old bike perform better. But a new bike is one of the true pleasures of life.


----------



## bas

I got about 10-15 minute free job on my new bike purchase at spokes, etc. 

capitolhillbikes.com has laser body scanning to get a bike to your size.

http://capitolhillbikes.com/page.cfm?PageID=387




cptab said:


> Spokes Etc. seems to do a decent job and charges a fee (but might waive it if you purchase there). They offer your specializeds and treks, but also Serrotas and Sevens. Thus, they might help build a bike for you based on your talk or tell you that, in fact, you can fit on a stock bike with few adjustments.


----------



## Rajarajan

finman 50 said:


> I think I found a perfect bike fitter 30 minutes from DC.
> ...


+1 to AA Bikes in Damascus

After reading the posts on this page and elsewhere I decided to give
them a shot. I have now been riding for the past 9 years and used to
ride bikes on a daily basis as a kid going to school many eons ago

I was having knee pain that would show up after an hour or so on my
long rides or the few centuries I do every year.

Matt McGoey did the fitting for me and the whole session lasted
around 1.5 hours . After checking my flexibility etc, he started
out with the saddle height followed by KOP, reach, handlebar tilt,
cleat adjustment etc.

In the end I was very satisfied with his attention to detail.
I am glad I chose this place instead of the other high
priced bike fit services advertised elsewhere.

So far I have been pain free on my long rides and will be doing
a century in a week or so - which will be the real test to see if I am
dialled in right.


----------



## Mcfarton

Matt is a great guy and knows what he is doing. I am glad you are happy with his service. I am lucky to live about 8 miles from that shop and I often ride with him!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BCP

Bike Doctor in Waldorf, Md has always provided a great fit service. I didn't buy my current bike from them, and they still took great care of me when I stopped by for a fit last weekend. They also have the Guru fit system.


----------



## FireRunner

Kestreljr said:


> I am looking for someone to fit me up and want the FULL DEAL- I don't care if it takes 4 hours and $400, but I want it done right.
> 
> Can anyone offer suggestions for the DC Metro area? And is there anyway to go in and get sized and when you are finished the shop won't tell you that the ONLY frame that will fit you is the Trek or Specialized that they just happen to sell?
> ________
> Ferrari 312 history


Spokes in Vienna, VA. I've been to 6-8 different bike shops in the Northern Virginia area. They are by far the best in terms of service.


----------

